# Corsair CS Series Modular 650 W



## crmaris (Dec 12, 2013)

Corsair recently added another line, the CS-M, to their rich portfolio. Today, we will evaluate the CS650M: it features compact dimensions and a semi-modular cabling design. The PSU is also 80 Plus Gold certified and has a single +12V rail that can deliver up to 51 A of current.

*Show full review*


----------



## LTUGamer (Dec 23, 2013)

For many people high efficiency means high quality however that is not true. Also many many people thinks that Corsair always suggests better quality than other brands.

So many people will see this crap and say: OMG it is Corsair and it is 80+ Gold rated. It must be very good and such low price. I will buy two ones! However it is much better to choose High end 80 Bronze PSUs such as Corsair TX, Seasonic S12II or ect

8.6 is way too much


----------



## crmaris (Dec 23, 2013)

This psu is based on a very good and modern platform (LLC resonant converter, SR rectification etc) and performs pretty good especially in the efficiency area. 

So why someone should buy an older design PSU (you mention SS S12II which is based on an outdated group regulated design) instead of this one? I would do it only to save some bucks.  

In some cases high efficiency means that a number of good components was  used and at least a modern design was utilized. For example you can't have Platinum efficiency with an older design. But some companies may use good caps in a Platinum PSU while others may use crappy ones in order to reduce production cost.

In this case the CS unit uses mostly Teapos which are just fine for non-Japanese caps along with polymers. I couldn't ask for Chemi Cons at this price range so I am good with Teapos. Finally its price is on the high side and it isn't low as you write on your post and an 8.6 rating is fully justified if you take a look at the performance per dollar page. 

However in case someone doesn't agree with my rating he doesn't have to take it into consideration. Just look at the relative performance of the unit and the rough numbers of my measurements and you will get the picture.


----------



## rougal (Dec 23, 2013)

The warranty on corsair PSU is 5 years... there are also some for 7 years.. thats a good enough indication weather it PSU's has good reliability..


----------

